# Braunschweig - Advents NightTour ???



## Mr. Kanister (21. November 2002)

moin, moin

wollte nur mal fragen ob denn interesse vorhanden wäre so am dritten oder vierten adventswochenende des abends eine "tour" zu veranstalten-mit Licht versteht sich.

Ich hab allerdings noch keine Ahnung wo man da so langfahren könnte aber da gibt es ja bestimmt ein paar laute die sich da ein bisschen besser auskennen.

Fahrtempo: hatte ich gedacht sollte nicht zu schnell sein - halt ne Tour ...

Fahrzeit: müsste man gucken wie lange die akkus reichen - ich hatte so an >2-3 stunden gedacht aber ich bin auch offfen für verbesserungsvorschläge ...


also, wenn ihr lust habt könnt ihr euch ja hier melden und alles weitere wird dann bequasselt - bis dahin haben wir ja auch noch genug Zeit ...


----------



## kukuxumusu (22. November 2002)

Also, bin sicher dabei. So 2-3 horas sind auch gut da dann meine Latüchte ausgeht...

Wie wär es denn Freitag Abend mal, mit anschliessendem Bierchen oder Glühwein inner netten Spelunke  

Strecke werde ich bis dahin haben. HAbe heute mal ne Tour für ne Nachtritt- Tour ausgekumdschaftet. Ist was Gutes bei rausgekommen. So ca 50 KM und im hellen 2h. Im dunklen musss man halt ma schaun wie lange man braucht, aber bis dahin werde ich das getesetet haben.


Also, MÄNNERS, wat sacht IHR ???



Gruss

BERND


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Kanister (22. November 2002)

50 Kilometer in zwei stunden bringen mich des Nachts aber auch bei minusgraden schon ins schwitzen... ich weiß noch nicht so genau wie es konditionell bei mir aussieht - sollte ich wohl vorher nochmal austesten 

wär schön wenn sich noch viele Leute finden bis dahin - sind ja schließlich auch genug braunschweiger hier im Forum


PS:
@ kukuxumusu
und ich hoffe mal die Strecke ist auch mit einem völlig ungefederten Bike fahrbar  - wenn nicht könnte ich mit meinem Klapperfahrrad wahrscheinlich nich mitmachen


----------



## mischuwi (24. November 2002)

ich kann noch nichts versprechen, aber vielleicht ...

Dann aber bitte eher am Freitag. Ich weiss aber noch nicht 100%ig, an welchem WE ich nach WOB fahre.

@kuxu...: wo willste denn fahren? 50km in zwei Stunden? Nachts? Durchs Gelände? Das ist wohl kaum zu schaffen. Oder willste Straße fahren??????


----------



## kukuxumusu (25. November 2002)

Jau,


die Tour is logischerweise mit nem Haarteil zu fahren, immer ruhig bleiben.

Und wie lange wir benötigen, das teste ich vorher evtl. mal aus, ansonsten kürzen wir das ganze halt so ab das es passt.

Also, wär doch gelacht wenn wir das nicht hinbekommen. Und Freitag is mir auch recht.

Also, wie sieb´ht es denn aus am Freitag ???


Wer kommt denn nun eigentlich und hat Lust ??

Ich sach ma dann machen wir den Freitag doch mal fest !!

Sach Du, MISCHUWI, doch an welches WE Dir passt und dann setzen wir das halt zu dem Termin an 


Gruss

BERND


----------



## mischuwi (25. November 2002)

Also ich werde wohl am WE zum 2. Advent (mit 90%iger Sicherheit) nach WOB. Das würde sich dann ja quasi anbieten.

Wie sieht's denn da bei euch aus?

Bald ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!


----------



## kukuxumusu (27. November 2002)

YEP, also bei mir liegt nix an.

So sollten wir dann als Termin zum NACHTRITT das 2. AdventsWE anpeilen. Und wann denn dann ???

Freitag ?? Is mir recht.

Was sagen denn die anderen Nachtrecken so ???


@Mischuwi

Können demnächst auch gerne mal in der WOB Gegend radeln, da ich ab 01.12. dort arbeiten werde. Könnte also mein Rad dann einafch mal mitnehmen und wir gurken da rum.



Gruss

BERND


----------



## netsrac (28. November 2002)

mahlzeit,

also am 6. kann ich leider nicht .

aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben  

beim nächsten mach ich mit.

grüße und viel späße
c.


----------



## mischuwi (28. November 2002)

Der Ausritt am Nikolaustag sollte von meiner Seite aus klar gehen. Uhrzeitmäßig kann man sich ja vielleicht so auf 17:30 bis 18:00 Uhr als Startzeit einigen. Da ist ja zu dieser Jahreszeit schon mit ausreichend Dunkelheit zu rechnen, so dass man die Nächtlichkeit wieder erhellen kann.

Wer kommt denn jetzt noch alles mit?

@kuxumuxu....wie auch immer:

Ich bin aber ja immer nur am WE da. Und da wirst du ja wohl eher weniger arbeiten. Das hoffe ich in deinem Sinne jedenfalls!  


@MR.Kanister:

Mein Bike hat auch keine 'richtige' Federung! hinten 0mm und vorne 63mm. Also in den Zeiten von Federwegen bis 300mm (MZ Monster) habe ich in den Augen mancher Leute auch ein Starrbike . Komm mal ruhig mit! Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand auf dem Trail zurückgelassen wird!


----------



## Mr. Kanister (28. November 2002)

hmm - zweites AW müsste eigentlich gehen - allerdings dürfte die strecke für mich nicht zu weit im süden von BS liegen weil ich ja auch ein bissl licht brauch um da erstma hin und zurückzufahren ... also mehr als drei bis dreieinhalb stunden kann ich auf keinen fall fahren .... dann sind nämlich alle meine lampen alle - ich könnt mir natürlich noch 2 akkus von nem kumpel ausleihen aber ich hab auch keine lust mit 10 kilo auffem rücken rumzufahren


----------



## Quen (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *@kuxu...: wo willste denn fahren? 50km in zwei Stunden? Nachts? Durchs Gelände? Das ist wohl kaum zu schaffen.*


Hi Michi  

An das Tempo wirst Du Dich wohl gewöhnen _müssen_... *hehe*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kukuxumusu (28. November 2002)

@Mr. KNISTER

Jau, sach geschind, wo kommste denn genau her ??? Ich plan dann mal ne NIGHTRIDE runde so im Osten von BS. Ivch komme aus dem Süden (Melverode) daher wäre der OSten doch ein guter Schnitt-Treffpunkt.


@  Quen


Genau, denn wer schneller fährt hat länger Licht... 


@Mischuwi

Ja, 18hundert sollte klappen, denke ich. Weiss aber noch nicht so genau bis wann ich immer arbeiten muss. Sollte es nicht klappen, müssen wir halt 1830 drauss machen. Sach ich aber frühzeitig bescheid.


Gruss BERND


----------



## Mr. Kanister (28. November 2002)

@ kukuxumusu

also ich wohn in Rothemühle  - von da isses immer weit nach Braunschweig auch nachem Osten ... aber osten is wirklich besser als süden ...


@ mischuwi

na dann werd ich wohl auch mitkommen - vorausgesetzt der akku findet passendes Behältnis - aber das wird wohl gehen.

Bin heute auch ma bei uns durchn Wald gefahrn ... macht echt Laune aber man wird doch ganz schön durchgeschüttelt und außerdem rutscht bei dem Wetter mit dem Laub ganz schön der Hinterreifen wech 

@ all 

also 1800 wär mir auch ganz recht kommt halt nur drauf an wie lange ihr fahren wollt - über 2 Stunden geht bei mir eher schlecht

und 40 Kilometer reichen für die erste Gruppenfahrt doch bestimmt auch locker aus, oder nicht ???


----------



## feeelix (29. November 2002)

moin!

also an nikolausi müsst ihr auf jeden fall ohne mich fahren. da bin ich nicht in braunschweig.

am 4. advent bin ich am ehesten wieder in bs. vielleicht auch am 3. noch einmal.

aber freitag abend wäre für mich immer schlecht. da ich meist erst spät nach bs fahre.

wie wäre es denn mit einer tageslicht-gelände tour am 4. advent (22. dez.) oder am samstag davor (21. dez.)???

gruß

feeelix


----------



## netsrac (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von feeelix _
> *moin!
> 
> also an nikolausi müsst ihr auf jeden fall ohne mich fahren. da bin ich nicht in braunschweig.
> ...



da ich am 6. leider auch nicht kann , fände ich es auch nicht schlecht, wenn wir noch einen anderen termin finden können.
mein akku macht aber bei ausreichend licht auch nur 2 std. mit.
länger geht nur mit notbeleuchtung.

wer hat interesse?

gruß
carsten


----------



## feeelix (29. November 2002)

habe gerade mal nachgesehen: am 19. dezember ist vollmond. dann kann man, sofern es nicht zu bewölkt ist, teils echt ohne licht fahren.

aber wie geschrieben, warum sollen wir abends fahren, wenn es auch am tage geht. 21. oder 22. dezember fände ich gut.

und anschließend könnten wir (evtl. mit duschpause) auf den glühweinmarkt!

gruß

feeelix


----------



## kukuxumusu (29. November 2002)

Sollte ich am 21./22. hier in BS sein bin ich dabei. Dann wäre der Sonntag ganz gut, und dann auch nicht so spät, also so ca. 10:30 wär gut.

Wie isset so Feelix, ausgeschlafen um die Zeit ????


Gruss

BERND


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (2. Dezember 2002)

nich lieber am samstag?

dann reiße ich mich freitag zusammen und kann samstag zeitig raus ...

und VIELLEICHT bin ich auch das wochenende davor in bs.

ist ja alles noch lang hin.

gruß

feeelix


----------



## mischuwi (2. Dezember 2002)

Wer kommt denn jetzt alles am Tag des heiligen Nikolaus mit?

Und wo ist denn ein guter Treffpunkt? Ich bin zu 100% ortsfremd. Deswegen wäre mir ein Treffpunkt, der leicht von der A2 zu erreichen ist sehr recht. Lasst erstmal diese Tour planen, bevor es jetzt schon um die nächste geht!

Sind wir jetzt nur zu dritt? Auch egal! Hauptsache dunkel  ! Das Wetter wird ja wohl auch trocken halten, so dass einem gepflegten Ausritt nichts mehr im Wege stehen tut  !


----------



## ocram (4. Dezember 2002)

Wann wollt Ihr denn nun eigentlich den neidreid machen? 

Ich habe am Freitag nämlisch Urlaub und würde doch noch
mitkommen.


----------



## Mr. Kanister (4. Dezember 2002)

also von meiner seite aus wird das dieses wochenende schonmal nischt  - aber wir können uns ja den 21/22 schonmal vormerken.


----------



## kukuxumusu (4. Dezember 2002)

Also, ich kann vor 1830 nicht. Treffpunkt ist mir recht egal. Würde den Bahnhof vorschlagen, da ist freitags sicher ne Parke zu finden. Wenn man vorm Gebäude steht ist links davon son Parkplatz. Da sollte was gehen. Un Strecke hab ich noch nicht so richtig geplant, sollte mir aber was einfallen. 

Sagen wir mal so 1,5 bis 2 horas. Nicht so Singletrail lastiges, der Boden is immer noch total aufgeweicht und ich hab nach letztem Sonnabend kein Bock schon wieder 2 horas zu putzen...

Wioe isset ???



Wer ist denn nun dabei ????


Einmal durchzählen bitte.



EINSEINS


----------



## mischuwi (4. Dezember 2002)

ZWOI  

P.S.: Bräuchte aber noch ne genauere Wegbeschreibung!!!! Wie komme ich von der A2 zum Parkplatz links vorm Bahnhof???


----------



## ocram (5. Dezember 2002)

jo ick bin denn och da, halt links von so nem Bahnhof in bronschweich, nech.



 DROI


----------



## Gempi (5. Dezember 2002)

Also ocram, für die Wegbeschreibung müsste man dir glatt die Luft rauslassen!  

Also, wenn sich deiner noch keiner angenommen hat, fahre er wie folgt: A2 Kreuz BS-Nord ab auf A391 Richtung Kassel. Nehme er danach (ca 2000) die Abfahrt auf die A392 Richtung Hamburger Str. 
Ausfahrt Hamburger Strasse nach rechts ab, folgen, nach ca 800 links auf sehr grosse Strasse, kaum zu verfehlen.
Folgen, Folgen, Folgen, nach 1500 rechts abbiegen Richtung Hbf, sollte da schon dran stehen.

Jetzt bist du auf dem Hagenring, dem für ca 3000 folgen, dann kommst du direkt zum Bhf.

Viel Spass!


----------



## kukuxumusu (5. Dezember 2002)

Also Männers,


Anfahrt für alle steht dann. Mischuwi sollte nach der genialen Skizze von Gempi (warum fährste denn nicht auch mit???) genau wissen wie er da hinne kommt.


Ick un Ocram sind eh kundig. Würde also daher sagen das wir uns dann 1830 vorm Bahnhof treffen. Weil aufm Parkplatz links davor is ja schlecht wegen sehen im Dunklen un so. Ausserdem kann man da im Bahnhof evtl. noch warten wenn einer zu spät kommen sollte. Is auch nicht so Ar...kalt dann.


Akkus geladen un ab dafür. Oder ???

Vielleicht kann man dann danach noch ein kleines HELLES zu sich nehmen. Na, schaun wa mal. Wetter soll ja genau richtig sein. Schön kühl. HäHäHä.


Na dann bis morgen RECKEN DER NACHT.


Gruss

BERND


----------



## Mr. Kanister (5. Dezember 2002)

und ich hab keine Zeit mitzufahren 

aber ihr müsst mir versprechen dass ihr danach nochmal sowas unternehmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (6. Dezember 2002)

Na da sind wir ja wenigstens zu dritt!


@Gempi
Erstmal Danke für die Wegbeschreibung.
Aaaaaber: Warum kommste nicht auch mit? Geschwindigkeit wird den einzelnen Teilnehmern angepasst! Also nur keine falsche Scheu! Und außerdem klingt dein Profil auch nicht so, als ob du einer der 'Schleicherfraktion' wärst!!!  
Oder hast etwas keine Latüchte fürs Radl?   Kann ja wohl nicht sein!


----------



## netsrac (6. Dezember 2002)

hi jungs,

lasst die nacht erhellen und weiset der zelle ihren weg ...

nächstes mal bin ich dabei.

bericht wird erwartet!!!

gruß
carsten


----------



## Gempi (6. Dezember 2002)

Könnt ihr mir schon glauben dass ich da liebend gerne dabei wäre, aber ich laboriere ja immer noch an meinem Finger rum, und hab neulich im Mascheroder Holz festgestellt das das noch nicht so geil geht alles. Dann hab ich mir gestern noch vom Feinsten das Knie verbogen, und was wohl am schwersten wiegt, ich hab keine Latüchte! 

Aber ich bin beruhigt das die Zelle steht, aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben, vielleicht komm ich heut abend mal vorbeigestratz, und stelle mich den tapferen Recken vor...  

Viel Spass soweit, is ja doch gut frostig geworden, brrr...


----------



## mischuwi (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Gempi _
> *..., is ja doch gut frostig geworden, brrr... *



Aber echt!!!! Das ist noch untertrieben!!! Aber ich komme trotzdem!!!


----------



## feeelix (6. Dezember 2002)

viel spaß euch!

gruß aus düsseldorf

feeelix


----------



## ocram (6. Dezember 2002)

Da mir jemand die Luft rausgelassen hat kann ich heute abend leider nicht kommen.
 
Nein, mal im Ernst, habe meine Latüchte nicht in Gang bekommen und verplant früher abzusagen. Bitte nicht übelnehmen. 
Aber morgen um 1000 an der Esso bin ich auf Jeden.

Viel spass.




Im Dunkeln ist gut Munkeln


----------



## kukuxumusu (6. Dezember 2002)

Es sei Dir verziehen OCRAM, haste aber was verpasst, war echt nett.


Also, morgen 1000 an der ESSO.


Servus


----------



## netsrac (7. Dezember 2002)

hey  kukuxumusu,

wo bleibt der bericht???

wie lang,

wo lang

...

mach uns mal mehr appetit! 

gruß c.


----------



## Mr. Kanister (8. Dezember 2002)

*auchberichtsehenwill*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kukuxumusu (8. Dezember 2002)

Also, es begab sich zu Brausnchweig  am Freitag den Nikolausi ein Treffen der dunklen Art .


Recken die anwesend waren: 2; Kukuxumusu und ein Recke der Hannoverschen Fraktion: Mischuwi.

Ein 3. Recke hatte leider Probleme sein Lichtlein zu entzünden. Nun gut, 2 Kempen waren wenigstens erschienen.

Im Lichte ihrere Lampen starteten diese beiden Unbeirbaren zu einer kleinen Runde durch ARSCHKALTE (-4-5 Grad )Braunschweiger Umland.

Durch Parks und Wald, über Feldwege und Strasse, durch Matsch und über Bäume, so führte ihr Weg. 

Ohne nennenswerte Vorkomnisse erreichten diese beiden härtesten aller Braunschweiger Nachtritter wieder den Startort am BS Bahnhof und freuten sich wie 2 tapfere Schneiderlein das diese erste BS Nachtritt- Dingelsche stattgefunden hatte. Wenn auch nur mit einer Rumpfbesatzung, aber so ist es wenigstens noch ausbaufähig.

Nach knappen 32 KM ging der gemeinsame Ritt also zuende. Für Kukuxumusu standen weitere 4 KM bis zum heimischen Ofen an, diese wurden jedoch aufgrund der SAUmässigen Kälte schnell unter die Räder genommen und alsbald stand er unter der heissen Dusche und freute sich der vollbrachten SCHWEINEREIEN.

Also, ein ca. 1.45 H stündiger Ritt durch die Nacht ist wirklich immer ein lecker Ding.


Macht beim nächsten Mal alle mit.


Gruss

BERND


----------



## feeelix (8. Dezember 2002)

sind wir hier in düsseldorf also nicht die einzigen "deppen", die sich trotz arschkälte auf in die wallachei machen!

wir waren hier eben zu viert sage und schreibe 3,5 stunden auf den rädern. unterbrochen von einem glühwein auf dem ratinger weihnachtsmarkt. mein tacho war bei 32 km dann wohl eingefroren und stehen geblieben. gerade läuft meine badewanne voll. etwas warmes braucht der mensch.

aber schön war's! ebenfalls durch matsch und über bäume etc. pp.

ich brauche nur noch so ein stirnband mit ohrenwärmer dran ... sonst ging es eigentlich.

gruß und hoffentlich bis noch dieses jahr mal

feeelix


----------



## mischuwi (8. Dezember 2002)

@all BS-Bikers:

Reißt euch mal am Riemen und steht von eurem Sofa auf!!! Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass der arme kuxu... alleine durch die Wälder radeln muss, wenn er mal keine Verstärkung aus H bekommt! Schämt euch!

@kuxu...:

Die Tour war echt nett! Hat mir Spass gemacht mit dir zu fahren! Das wird sicher nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein! Dann evtl. bei Tage mit verschärftem Tempo?  Vielleicht kannste ja zur Jahresabschlusstour nach H in den Deister kommen. Is ja auch nicht so weit und da muss man als aktives 'Nordeutschland-Forums-Mitglied' ja dabei sein! 

P.S.: Der Matsch ist auf dem Weg nach WOB übrigens wieder aufgetaut und liegt jetzt in Brocken auf der Decke (die ich gestesgegenwärtig noch unter mein Bike gelegt habe!!). Morgen wird geputzt. *ätz*


----------



## kukuxumusu (9. Dezember 2002)

@Mischuwi


Ja, ich hoffe auch das wir bald mal wieder fahren. Und das mit dem Matsch hab ich im Keller auch gehabt. Meine Füsse sind nach ner 1/2 Stunde wieder fühlbar gewesen  


HAnnover Tour: mal sehen, aber das sieht eher schlecht aus an dem Termin.


Aber es wird schon mal klappen, sischer dat.



Gruss

BERND


----------

